# Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden



## Beam39 (29. März 2013)

*Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Nabend Gemeinde,

seit ich eine Doku über die Mission "Bin Laden" auf N24 gesehen habe, schwirren mir einige unerklärliche Dinge im kopf umher.

Ich sags vorab, ich bin kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, allerdings betrachte ich diese Geschehnisse in der Politik kritisch aber zugleich neutral! Das bei den Großmächten Dinge vor sich gehen von denen wir nichts ahnen, sollte aber jedem bewusst sein.

Die Informationen dieser Doku basierten auf Erzählungen von dem General der diese Mission geführt hat, an der Authentizität dieser Aussagen und Geschichte dürfte also nicht gezweifelt werden.

Also dann, kommen wir zur besagten Doku deren Inhalt ich euch kurz zusammenfasse:

In dieser Nacht machten sich 79 Navy Seal's Soldaten, aufgeteilt auf 2 Black Hawk Hubschrauber, auf den Weg zum Anwesen Bin Ladens. Sie flogen tief damit sie unentdeckt bleiben auf dem militärischen Radar. Allgemein verhielten sie sich leise und mit Schalldämpfern damit das afghanische Militär nichts mitbekommt. Der erste Black Hawk setzte zur Landung an und krachte mit dem Heckrotor auf die Mauer, woraufhin dieser abbrach und der Hubschrauber sturzlandete. Der zweite Heli landete durch diese Umstände außerhalb des Anwesens. Das Team musste nun rein und sprengte ein Loch in die Mauer. Das Team formierte sich und stürmte das Haus. Auf dem Weg nach oben wurden sie von Osamas Kurier beschossen den sie kurzerhand umlegten. Sie liefen weiter hoch, fesselten nebenbei ein paar Leute, und kamen schließlich zu den Treppen die auf Bin Ladens Zimmer führen. Als sie diese langsam hochgehen rennt ihnen Osamas Tochter entgegen, ein Soldat zieht sie zur Seite. Nun (!!!) hören sie wie Bin Laden sich, geweckt von dem Krach im Flur (!!) aus dem Bett macht und auf die Treppen zuläuft, sie erschießen ihn.

Dies alles geschieht in 40 Minuten. Damit der abgestürzte Heli nicht in falsche Hände kommt, sprengen sie (!!!) das Teil und fliegen los. Ob und wann ein zweiter Heli kam oder ob sie sich in einen gequetscht haben, wird nicht erwähnt.

Nun kommen wir zu den Punkten die mir unschlüssig sind. Diese Männer sind also so leise wie möglich vorangegangen damit 1. das Militär nichts mitbekommt und 2. Bin Laden nichts mitbekommt und flüchten kann.

Diese Leute sind mit zwei riesen Black Hawks angeflogen gekommen, einer kracht in den Garten erzeugt, neben den Rotorengeräuschen die schon laut genug sind, noch mehr Lärm. Der andere landet außen und sie sprengen die Mauern (schallgedämpft?). Sie laufen ins Gebäude und werden von einer Ak-47 beschossen (wer diese Waffe Live gehört hat weiß was für ein Krach das Ding macht), erschießen einige Menschen (welche zu 100% geschrien haben müssen) laufen hoch und ERST DANN (!) bekommt Bin Laden was mit und rennt aus seinem Zimmer?

Also entweder war Bin Laden Taub, oder diese Leute hatten Equiptment bei sich, welches die Welt nicht kennt. Das soll doch wohln schlechter Witz sein, oder? OK, gut. Mal angenommen Bin Laden hat nichts mitbekommen, aber das Militär und die Menschen drum rum haben 3 Explosionen und laute Schüsse überhört?

Anderer Aspekt. Geplant war also beide Black Hawks auf dem Grundstück zu landen. Also gut, nehmen wir uns mal ein Bild mit Maßen des Grundstückes welches ich anhänge.

Auf dem "Vorgarten" also, sollten 2 Black Hawks mit einem Rotorendurchmesser von gut 19 Metern nebeneinander landen? Allen ernstes?

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.cryptome.org/eyeball/obl-shrine-down/pict16.jpg

Dort?

Die Länge ist dort mit 67 feet, also etwa 20 Metern angegeben. Auch wenn durch den schrägen Verlauf der Mauer mehr Platz entsteht, 2 solcher Riesendinger dort punktgenau zu landen ist ein Ding der unmöglichkeit, weil einfach kein Platz ist. Selbst wenn diese Helis längs paralell zueinander landen würden, würde allein der Rotorendurchmesser dem ganzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen.

All das ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn. Auch das Obama kein Bild von ihm veröffentlicht hat ist durchaus kurios..

Was sagt ihr zu der ganzen Geschichte? Versteh ich hier nur etwas komplett falsch oder sind das tatsächlich Fakten?

Würd mich freuen wenn mich einer aufklärt.. Und bitte keine Religionsdiskussionen anfangen.. Das ist nicht meine Absicht und darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Der eine sollte aufs Dach und ist dann abgestürzt.
Den haben bzw wollte sie dann danach abfackeln.


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es gab Bilder vom toten Osama aber die wurden der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich gemacht da das gezeigte Bild angeblich zu brutal sei. 
Was mich auch wundert ist das sie seine Leiche sofort in den Ozean geschmissen haben sollen. 
Mir kommt das ganze auch ein bissel komisch vor, aber gut über solche Theorien lässt sich streiten. Genauso wie die vom 11.9.


----------



## ugotitbad (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es gab meines Wissens nach sogar ein Bild von ihm. Das stellte sich allerdings als gefaked heraus. Von wem es gefaked wurde ist nicht bekannt.

- Erst wo Obama Präsident wurde haben sie ihn gefunden? 
- Braucht es wirklich solange um eine Person ausfindig zu machen?
- Und als man ihn dann gefunden hat, entsorgt man die Leiche im Ozean, obwohl Jahre lang nach ihm gesucht wurde? 
- Wer soll denen das bitte glauben?

Soll sich jeder selbst ein Bild von machen, aber ich glaub es gibt genug Amerikaner, ehrliche Amerikaner die das selbst nicht glauben was da abgezogen wird.


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Laut den veröffentlichten Daten haben sie ihn erschossen in dem Haus und dann ins Meer geworfen, damit keine Pilgerstätte entsteht.
Ob das stimmt wissen wir nicht.


----------



## ugotitbad (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Und wieso wurde Saddam Hussein gehängt? Man könnte Osama Bin Laden auch so "Top-Secret" wie die "Mission" selbst, vergraben. Da muss man ihn nicht einfach im Ozean entsorgen wie ein Stück Holz. Jeder Mensch hat einen inhärenten Wert, sei es eine Prostituierte, ein Obdachloser oder halt ein Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Es gab meines Wissens nach sogar ein Bild von ihm. Das stellte sich allerdings als gefaked heraus. Von wem es gefaked wurde ist nicht bekannt.


 
Es gibt meines Wissens auch ein Echtes, wird zumindest so gesagt. Schwirrt des öfteren mal auf 4chan und konsorten rum.




enhra schrieb:


> Und wieso wurde Saddam Hussein gehängt? Man könnte Osama Bin Laden auch so "Top-Secret" wie die "Mission" selbst, vergraben. Da muss man ihn nicht einfach im Ozean entsorgen wie ein Stück Holz. Jeder Mensch hat einen inhärenten Wert, sei es eine Prostituierte, ein Obdachloser oder halt ein Osama Bin Laden.


 
Nicht für die Amis. Die haben den doch auch Kaltblütig ermordet.


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Genauso wie es 20 verschiedene Aussagen zum Tod Bin Ladens gibt. Ein Soldat sagte er seie der Schütze gewesen, ein anderer meinte er war schon tot, wieder ein anderer hat gesagt er habe ein paar Schüsse aus Bin Ladens Zimmer gehört, rr hätte sich selbst in den Kopf geschossen. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage ob Bin Laden ein Sayajin oder ähnliches ist das er sich mehrmals in Kopf schießen kann oder er so blöd war um die Knarre auf sein Kopf zu richten. Noch eine Aussage ist er habe mit einer Handfeuerwaffe und einer Ak47 (beide ohne Munition) vor den Soldaten gestanden und als er sich nicht ergeben hat wurde er erschossen. Eine andere Aussage sagt er hätte sich mit Waffen gewehrt, die kurze Zeit darauf als falsch erklärt wurde.

Soviel konfuse Dinge auf einmal bringen mich dazu die Echtheit dieser ganzen Geschichte anzuzweifeln.

In der Doku hieß es die Helis sollten auf dem Vorhof landen..


----------



## turbosnake (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Was ist ein ' Sayajin'?
Ich habe es auch so gelesen das Bin Laden sich ergeben hat, er aber trotzdem erschossen wurde.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Mich wundert das ganze auch. Vielleicht sitzt der jetzt auch in nem US-Gefängnis und wird täglich verhört. So makaber das klingt aber davon hätten die US mehr


----------



## Isoroku (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Moin!

An der ganzen Geschichte um das Aufspüren von bin Laden ist so viel faul, dass ich nur sagen kann: Egal wen sie da im indischen Ozean versenkt habe, Osama bin Laden war es jedenfalls nicht!
Nur allein, das kein Bilder öffentlich gemacht wurden, und die Leiche geradezu übereilig "entsorgt" wurde ist schon sehr auffällig...
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. 

MfG!

Iso


----------



## korfe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es kann mir auch keiner glaubhauft machen,das mein zwei Hubschrauber nicht hört!
Für mich ist es auch ein fake!
Einfach nur um einen Erfolg vorzuweisen!


----------



## evolution (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Informationen dieser Doku basierten auf Erzählungen von dem General der diese Mission geführt hat, an der Authentizität dieser Aussagen und Geschichte dürfte also nicht gezweifelt werden.


Alleine dieser Satz würde das Gegenteil beweisen.

Allerdings glaubt jeder, "ja der General, der muss es wissen".

Leute, wenn der seinen Mund aufmachen würde und munter erzählen würde, wie es dort abgegangen ist, dann würde er genauso erhängt in seinem ZImmer taumeln wie der Borowski aus Russland.
Es sei denn: die Regierung wollte, dass genau er eine aufgetischte GEschichte erzählt, damit jeder dann denkt, was für ein böser Mensch Osama Bin LAden war (keine Angst, ich verharmlose seine Taten nicht).

Man wollte ihn tot sehen. Egal wie, hauptsache tot. Aber wie würde das denn aussehen, wenn gerade die USA ein Kilelrkommando loshetzt. Dann würden sich die Leute schon denken, wer nun die wahren Terroristen sind.

Kurz und knapp: diese Doku ist reine Volksverblödung für Menschen, die nichts kritishc hinterfragen oder die Puzzleteile selbst zusammensetzen.

ich wtte mit euch 10:1, dass OSama Bin Laden nicht mit einem Schuss umgebracht wurde. Ihn haben sie zuvor sicher gefoltert (kennt man ja gut von der USA) bis er um den Tod gefleht hat.
Weshalb sonst haben sie seine Leiche im Meer versenkt?

PS.: glaube nie einem Foto, das du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## Nazzy (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Man kann darüber stundenlang diskutieren, letztendlich weiss kein "Schwein" was dort passiert ist. Und wer plaudert, der verschwindet spurlos oder wird erdrosselt :x
Und wenn was "schief" gehen würde in so einer Aktion, würden sie es sicher nicht den Medien oder sonstigen Leuten mitteilen. Gerade die Amis bieten oftmals nur eine Show. Ach, wie toll sie Osama gekillt haben und einen Film darüber machen.
Sie sollten sich mal lieber um die innere Politik kümmern und nicht der Welt zeigen wollen, wie "geil" sie sind.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass hier einiges gefaket wurde.
Muss natürlich allen Vorrednern zustimmen.
Für mich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Osama ist schon lange Tot. Es gab oft gerüchte über eine Krankenhausaufenthalt, Nierenversagen etc.
2. Er sitzt irgendwo in Gefangenschaft. Und wird/wurde dort getötet.


----------



## Seeefe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



korfe schrieb:


> Es kann mir auch keiner glaubhauft machen,das mein zwei Hubschrauber nicht hört!
> Für mich ist es auch ein fake!
> Einfach nur um einen Erfolg vorzuweisen!


 
Die Hubrschauber die dort eignesetzt wurden sind, sind das neuste was das Militär der USA grad hat, ich bin da kein Experte, aber wirklich laut müssen die Dinger bestimmt nicht werden.

Vorallem hat ja ein Anwohner getwittert, das er Hubschrauber gehört hat, also waren die nicht geräuschlos, nur halt fürs Radar nicht sichtbar, was sie fürs Militär in Pakistan unsichtbar machte.


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



korfe schrieb:


> Es kann mir auch keiner glaubhauft machen,das mein zwei Hubschrauber nicht hört!
> Für mich ist es auch ein fake!
> Einfach nur um einen Erfolg vorzuweisen!


 
Es gibt auch Hubschrauber die wirklich verdammt leise sind  Hörbar sind sie natürlich noch.


Mich wundert an dem ganzen auch das Osama so wenig Wachen bei sich hatte


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist ein ' Sayajin'?


 
Ohhh ... ist da dein Ernst?
Sofort irgendwo Dragonball gucken gehen!


----------



## Seeefe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Hubschrauber die wirklich verdammt leise sind  Hörbar sind sie natürlich noch.
> 
> 
> Mich wundert an dem ganzen auch das Osama so wenig Wachen bei sich hatte


 
Warum sollte er auch viele haben, wenn er 10 Jahre lang keine Probleme hatte 



Die Fragen, wie Obama nun getötet wurde oder ob er sich ergeben hat oder doch gewehrt hat, werden wir nie erfahren, alles andere ist reine Spekulation


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ich denke da geschieht so viel was nicht an die Öffentlichkeit darf, gerade was die USA angeht. Ich glaube schon, dass sie bin Laden umgelegt haben. Nur die Tatsache, dass sie ihn angeblich sofort im Ozean versenkt haben ist dann doch etwas skurril. Ich glaube, die Amis haben sich an ihm ordentlich ausgetobt als sie bin Laden gefunden haben. Der offizielle Schusswechsel macht die Spezialeinheit ja wieder zu "Volkshelden". Irgendwas wird da wieder gewesen sein wie die Folterungen vor einigen Jahren. 
Und deshalb gibt es auch keine Bilder für die Öffentlichkeit. Wäre zu verstörend wenn man den toten bin Laden ohne Kopf oder so sieht weil die Soldaten mit seinem LEichnam "gespielt" haben...


----------



## Lexx (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Hubschrauberverkehr gibts dort zur Genüge.
Woher ihr das alles besser wissen wollt..  ?
Mit Manchen geht da echt die Fantasie durch. 
Beängstigend, was man so alles Glauben kann..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Beam39 schrieb:


> seit ich eine Doku ... auf N24 gesehen habe



Dieser Satz enthält widersprüchliches 



> , schwirren mir einige unerklärliche Dinge im kopf umher.



Das wiederum ist vollkommen normal, nach dem "Info"tainment, dass N24 verbricht.




> Die Informationen dieser Doku basierten auf Erzählungen von dem General der diese Mission geführt hat, an der Authentizität dieser Aussagen und Geschichte dürfte also nicht gezweifelt werden.



An der Authenzität des Verantworlichen hinter eine Geheimmmission kann sogar massiv gezweifelt werden. Denn a) war afaik kein General vor Ort, d.h. derjenige ist ein Sekundärquelle, die nicht alles mitbekommen hat und b) haben SEALs null Interesse daran, dass jemand irgendwelche Details kennt, die er in Zukunft zu ihrer Abwehr verwenden kann. Lücken und Lügen sind also zumindest punktuell zu erwarten - in den Aussagen. Dann kommen die Veränderungen, die ein um Sensation bemühter TV-Produzent durch Schnitt, etc. einfließen lässt.



> und ERST DANN (!) bekommt Bin Laden was mit und rennt aus seinem Zimmer?



Anm.: Selbst er tollste General mit dem objektivsten Reporter könnte nicht sagen, wann die Zielperson etwas mitbekommen hat - sondern nur, wann sie aus dem Zimmer kam.



> Anderer Aspekt. Geplant war also beide Black Hawks auf dem Grundstück zu landen. Also gut, nehmen wir uns mal ein Bild mit Maßen des Grundstückes welches ich anhänge.



War eine Landung geplant oder ein abseilen? Falls beide landen sollten: Zeitgleich? Es wäre durchaus sinnvoll, wenn einer von weiter oben Feuerschutz geben kann.



> All das ergibt für mich einfach keinen Sinn. Auch das Obama kein Bild von ihm veröffentlicht hat ist durchaus kurios..



Haben die USA Bilder von der Tötung diverser anderer hochrangiger Ziele veröffentlicht?
Nö. Weiß auch nicht, was daran merkwürdig sein soll.

Imho ist es aber auch vollkommen egal. Genauso wie die gesamte Verschwörungstheorie rund um OBLs Ermordung. Gesichert wissen wir von dem Typen doch sowieso nur, dass er gerne US-feindliche Sprüche ablässt und sich nicht mit seiner Familie verträgt. Bekannt hat er sich afaik zu den wenigsten/keinen Taten, die ihm vorgeworfen werden - und selbst wenn: Es gab schon genug islamistische Anschläge, zu denen sich drei oder vier Gruppierungen bekannt haben  . Da also fast gar nichts über den Menschen OBL bekannt ist, ist es auch -sieht man mal von den rechtsstaatlichen und diplomatischen Aspekten ab- vollkommen egal, was mit ihm (nicht) passiert ist.
Die Medienfigur OBL, die alles überschattete, war jedenfalls so oder so ein Konstrukt der US-Regierung. Vielleicht ein richtiges - vielleicht ein falsches. Auf alle Fälle eins, dass sie auch ebensogut wieder demontieren konnten. Und eins, das ohnehin immer nur symbolische Wirkung hatte - und weiterhin hat.




enhra schrieb:


> Und wieso wurde Saddam Hussein gehängt?


 
Weil er vor einem Gericht angeklagt und zu dieser Todesform verurteilt wurde?


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Mich wundert das ganze auch. Vielleicht sitzt der jetzt auch in nem US-Gefängnis und wird täglich verhört. So makaber das klingt aber davon hätten die US mehr


 
Ja ne ist klar. Die CIA hat ganz sicher nichts mit ihm zutun. Er wurde ja nicht von der USA ausgebildet. Es seidenn er ist tot oder er lebt ein gechilltes Leben irgendwo..



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil er vor einem Gericht angeklagt und zu dieser Todesform verurteilt wurde?



Uhh, wir haben einen ganz schlauen unter unseren Reihen. Warum hat Osama dann nicht so eine "faire" Gerichtsverhandlung bekommen?  Naja ich lass es mal lieber sein. Fühlt euch frei wieder zu verwarnen. Das "ganz schlauen" ist eine Beleidigung.  Freue mich schon auf die ersten die meinen ich bin "pro Terroristen".


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

naja man kann sich auch einfach anders ausdrücken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Uhh, wir haben einen ganz schlauen unter unseren Reihen. Warum hat Osama dann nicht so eine "faire" Gerichtsverhandlung bekommen?  Naja ich lass es mal lieber sein. Fühlt euch frei wieder zu verwarnen. Das "ganz schlauen" ist eine Beleidigung.  Freue mich schon auf die ersten die meinen ich bin "pro Terroristen".



Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für solch einen persönlichen Angriff? Es soll Leute geben die sich mit Themen befassen und oder sogar ein gewisses Wissen mitbringen. Das Wort " Nettiquette " schon mal wo gehört?
Man kan auch jemand in Abwesenheit verurteilen, und das Kopfgeld selbst für seinen Skalp war nicht gerade ein Griff in die Portokasse.

Vielleicht hatten die am Heli vorher den Motor abgestellt?
Mal ehrlich was vorgefallen ist wissen nur die Leute die dabei waren und denen hat man eine Maulkorb verpaßt. Bei den ganzen Anschlägen in seinem Namen ist natürlich gut möglich das es dort keine Gnade für Ulanza gab und der Abzugsfinger recht locker saß.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es kann nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass Osama erschossen wurde. Deswegen ist die Aussage der US Regierung, dass sie ihn gefunden und getötet haben, wertlos.

Egal. Die ganze Story ist schon von Anfang an ein fake. Wenn die US Regierung den Aufenthaltsort von Obama wirklich gewusste hätte, dann hätten sie ihn lebend gefangen genommen. Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn ihn einfach so zu erschießen.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Der "betroffene" wird es schon verstehen. Ist ja nicht mein Problem wenn er nicht mit denken will. Ich habe nicht gefragt weil ich dumm bin, es ging darum wieso Sadam eine Gerichtsverhandlung erhält und Osama nicht. Und wer welche Anschläge getätigt hat, weißt du? Diese Zweifel entstehen nicht umsonst. Es war außerdem kein persönlicher angriff, sondern eine Reaktion. Er pickt sich meine Frage und antwort so stumpf. Ach echt? Naja ist auch egal. Die Zweifel werden bei vielen Menschen geweckt, denn es gibt welche die keinen Schleier vor ihren Augen haben. Wenn es glasklar wäre, würde es keine Zweifel geben. Aber da es so viele Zweifel gibt, stimmt da was nicht. Und wer im Zweifel immernoch an die Aussagen glaubt, an denen er zweifelt, der belügt sich selbst. In diesem Sinne, ein schöne Diskussion noch. 



nay schrieb:


> Da nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, ob es wirklich  Osama war (Leiche angeblich im Meer, wer soll das glauben?), ist die  Aussage, dass Osama getötet wurde, wertlos.
> 
> Egal. Die ganze Story ist schon von Anfang an ein fake. Wenn die US  Regierung den Aufenthaltsort von Obama wirklich gewusste hätte, dann  hätten sie ihn lebend gefangen genommen. Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn  ihn einfach so zu erschießen.



Einer der seinen Verstand benutzt.  Wie mein Text da oben schon sagt, die Zweifel kommen NICHT ohne Grund.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Da nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, ob es wirklich Osama war (Leiche angeblich im Meer, wer soll das glauben?), ist die Aussage, dass Osama getötet wurde, wertlos.
> 
> Egal. Die ganze Story ist schon von Anfang an ein fake. Wenn die US Regierung den Aufenthaltsort von Obama wirklich gewusste hätte, dann hätten sie ihn lebend gefangen genommen. Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn ihn einfach so zu erschießen.



Kannst du auch sagen warum es für Dich keinen Sinn macht, ihn einfach zu erschießen? außerdem soll er sich ja gewehrt haben, jedenfalls was ich gelesen habe, weswegen es zum Todesschuss gekommen ist.

@enhra

Und genauso können zweifeln an dem Theorien der Verschwörungstheoretikern aukeimen. Du weißt nur das sie ihn (wohl) ins mehr gekippt haben, du weißt nicht warum er erschossen wurde, warum man ihn direkt ins meer geschoben hat usw. 
Eig. weißt du genau soviel wie wir, nichts. Zweifel können überall aufkommen, aber die können genauso falsch sein. 
Außerdem wäre er nicht erschossen worden, hätte er vielleicht auch eime gerichtsverhandlung bekommen...


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Wir wissen alle genug. Er wurde im Meer entsorgt. Zweifel genug, nach dem Mord an ihn könnte man ihm wenigstens noch "zur Schau" stellen, vielleicht war es ja nur ein Doppelgänger. Es ist jetzt nunmal so wie es ist und es löst bei vielen Menschen Zweifel aus. Und das ist auch berechtigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Naja die Sache will ich nicht ausdiskutieren, das werden andere machen.
Zwischen den beiden Personen gibt es wohl einen feinen Unterschied. Ob Kriegverbrecher oder Attentäter dürfte wohl einen feinen Unterschied ergeben. Wer für was wann genau zuständig war kann keiner sagen, trotzdem kann man niemanden die Bildung oder das Wissen auf so eine Art absprechen weil es einem nicht in die Weltanschauung paßt. Man kann ja über alles reden, nur sollte man es auf der sachlichen und fachlichen Ebene machen ohne jemanden persönlich aufs Korn zu nehmen. Wenn du es besser weißt dan gib doch ein paar Belege dafür.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Es kann nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass Osama erschossen wurde. Deswegen ist die Aussage der US Regierung, dass sie ihn gefunden und getötet haben, wertlos.
> 
> Egal. Die ganze Story ist schon von Anfang an ein fake. Wenn die US Regierung den Aufenthaltsort von Obama wirklich gewusste hätte, dann hätten sie ihn lebend gefangen genommen. Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn ihn einfach so zu erschießen.



Was ist denn das für ein Schmarren klar macht es Sinn eine Kugel ist billiger als Jahre lange Verpflegung im Knast. Außerdem gibt es kein 100% sicheres Gefängnis mit genug Kohle holst du jeden aus jedem Knast raus dafür sorgt die Geldgier der Menschen. Wenn OBL nicht Tod wäre hätte er schon längst nen Video geschickt das ihn Quicklebendig zeigt um die USA bloß zu stellen. Leiche versenken im Meer auch ne super idee damit gibt es Keine 10k Pilger jedes jahr die auf seinem Grab die nächsten Anschläge planen von daher ist alles plausibel.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Kannst du auch sagen warum es für Dich keinen Sinn  macht, ihn einfach zu erschießen? außerdem soll er sich ja gewehrt  haben, jedenfalls was ich gelesen habe, weswegen es zum Todesschuss  gekommen ist.



Was haben die USA denn jetzt davon, dass Osama tot ist? Gabs jetzt weniger Terror? Eigentlich müssten die Terroristen wütend sein und Terroranschläge verüben ...

Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass US Spezialeinheiten es nicht schaffen, einen schlecht bewachten alten Mann lebend gefangen zu nehmen.

---



Rizoma schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schmarren klar macht es  Sinn eine Kugel ist billiger als Jahre lange Verpflegung im Knast.  Außerdem gibt es kein 100% sicheres Gefängnis mit genug Kohle holst du  jeden aus jedem Knast raus dafür sorgt die Geldgier der Menschen. Wenn  OBL nicht Tod wäre hätte er schon längst nen Video geschickt das ihn  Quicklebendig zeigt um die USA bloß zu stellen. Leiche versenken im Meer  auch ne super idee damit gibt es Keine 10k Pilger jedes jahr die auf  seinem Grab die nächsten Anschläge planen von daher ist alles  plausibel.


 
Es geht nicht darum ihn in Haft zu schicken. Die US Regierung hätte ihn verhöhrt und gefoltert, um Informationen rauszubekommen. Angeblich ist er eine wichtige Figur im Terrornetzwerk gewesen. Wenn das so ist, dann muss er Informationen haben. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass man den in irgendein Gefängnis gesteckt hätte 
Außerdem habe ich niemals behauptet, dass Osama noch lebt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Geschichte der US Regierung ein fake ist. Wahrscheinlich ist er schon längst tot, sonst hätte man so eine Story gar nicht bringen können.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass US Spezialeinheiten es nicht schaffen, einen schlecht bewachten alten Mann lebend gefangen zu nehmen.



Nö, er sollte sterben und wen juckt es? Niemanden es gibt so viele Leute auf der erde die täglich sterben da juckt ein OBL nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Was haben die USA denn jetzt davon, dass Osama tot ist? Gabs jetzt weniger Terror? Eigentlich müssten die Terroristen jetzt wütend sein und Terroranschläge verüben ...
> 
> Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass US Spezialeinheiten es nicht schaffen, einen schlecht bewachten alten Mann lebend gefangen zu nehmen.



also zum einen war er halt der staatsfeind nr.1 der usa, man hat halt den typen erwischt, der für 9.11 verantwortlich ist, was es den usa bringt musst du sie selbst fragen, ich hätte aber bestimmt auch nen riesen hass auf ihn. 
und zum anderen, die seals mussten auch erstmal ins gebäude rein. Außerdem hatte er wohl ne waffe unf war wach, da ist nichts mit heimlich mitnehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

in unserem dunklen Kapitel hat man auch dafür gesorgt das es keine Pilgerstätten gibt, die paar Gramm Blei hätte er sicherlich auch so bekommen. Er hatte ja genug auf dem Kerbholz, und lebend wäre er auch ein zu großes Druckmittel gewesen.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Nö, er sollte sterben und wen juckt es? Niemanden es gibt so viele Leute auf der erde die täglich sterben da juckt ein OBL nicht.


 
Mal schauen was ist wenn jemand von dir stirbt.  Zitiere dir dann selbst diesen Satz: 





> sollte sterben und wen juckt es?


 



Seeefe schrieb:


> also zum einen war er halt der staatsfeind nr.1  der usa, man hat halt den typen erwischt, der für 9.11 verantwortlich  ist, was es den usa bringt musst du sie selbst fragen, ich hätte aber  bestimmt auch nen riesen hass auf ihn.
> und zum anderen, die seals mussten auch erstmal ins gebäude rein.  Außerdem hatte er wohl ne waffe unf war wach, da ist nichts mit heimlich  mitnehmen.


 
Und die Beweise hast du woher das dieser Mann verantwortlich ist für dieses Attentat? Nur weil es dir ein Staat gesagt hat das vor ca. 60 Jahren noch Schwarze unterdrückt hat?  Wie Rizoma schon gesagt hat:





> dafür sorgt die Geldgier der Menschen


. Zum Glück haben manche einen Verstand und tun nicht alles für Geld.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ihn in Haft zu schicken. Die US Regierung hätte ihn verhöhrt und gefoltert, um Informationen rauszubekommen. Angeblich ist er eine wichtige Figur im Terrornetzwerk gewesen. Wenn das so ist, dann muss er Informationen haben.



Und du glaubst das die USA irgend welche Verwertbare Infos aus einen Kriegsveteran raus bekommen? 




enhra schrieb:


> Mal schauen was ist wenn jemand von dir stirbt.  Zitiere dir dann selbst diesen Satz:  .


Aus meinen Verwandten oder Bekannten Kreis hat auch niemand damit  geprahlt Massenmord begangen zu haben. Von daher ziemlich lächerlich  deine Aussage.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Nö, er sollte sterben und wen juckt es? Niemanden  es gibt so viele Leute auf der erde die täglich sterben da juckt ein OBL  nicht.
> 
> 
> Aus meinen Verwandten oder Bekannten Kreis hat auch  niemand damit geprahlt Massenmord begangen zu haben. Von daher ziemlich  lächerlich deine Aussage.



Gib mal folgendes in Google ein: "Osama Bin Laden" und dazu füg noch "CIA" ein. 

p.s. du hast das verallgemeinert und gesagt: Es sterben jeden Tag Menschen, wen juckt dann ein Osama Bin Laden. Und nun wenn alle so denken wie du, wenn es um deine Familie geht? 

Und würde jetzt noch mal gerne ein Video von Osama Bin Laden sehen wo er damit prahlt einen Anschlag ausgeführt zu haben.

Wieso behauptet ihr das nach seinem Tod eine Pilgerstätte gegründet wäre? Man könnte ihn auch Top-Secret vergraben irgendwo.. Die Amerikaner sind eh überall einmaschiert. Also sucht es euch aus.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Seeefe und Rizoma, ihr denkt sehr naiv über die US Regierung. Hass oder ein toter alter Mann mehr auf der Welt Gründe sind keine Gründe, warum man so eine Operation starten würde. Wenn es die beste Spezialeinheit der USA nicht schafft einen alten Mann lebend auf einem schlecht bewachten Haus zu holen, dann muss man sich fragen, wie sie es geschaft haben einen Helikopter zu fliegen. Naja einer ist ja angeblich abgestürzt ...


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Such dir doch selber im Netz die bekenner Videos raus. 

Vergrabene Leute kann man sobald der ort bekannt wird leicht ausgraben leute die im Ozan versenkt wurden nicht und glaub mir die Pilgerstätte wäre entstanden es gibt genug irre Personen die da hin gegangen wären.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Mal schauen was ist wenn jemand von dir stirbt.  Zitiere dir dann selbst diesen Satz:
> 
> Und die Beweise hast du woher das dieser Mann verantwortlich ist für dieses Attentat? Nur weil es dir ein Staat gesagt hat das vor ca. 60 Jahren noch Schwarze unterdrückt hat?  Wie Rizoma schon gesagt hat:. Zum Glück haben manche einen Verstand und tun nicht alles für Geld.



Dann beweis das gegenteil. kannst du das nicht? schade aber auch
... 
mal ernsthaft mit dir kann man keine disskussion führen.
Aber wir wissen nun das du eine Anti-USA haltung hast. Glaubst den Verschwörungstheoretikern.

@nay

In CoD mag es vielleicht einfach so gelingen, aber im echten leben denke ich nicht das man einfach einen ohne aufsehen aus so einem haus holen kann. 
Odee warst du bei so einer spezialeinheit? 
und ob jung oder alt macht keinen unterschied.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Seeefe und Rizoma, ihr denkt sehr naiv über die US Regierung. Hass oder ein toter alter Mann mehr auf der Welt Gründe sind keine Gründe, warum man so eine Operation starten würde. Wenn es die beste Spezialeinheit der USA nicht schafft einen alten Mann lebend auf einem schlecht bewachten Haus zu holen, dann muss man sich fragen, wie sie es geschaft haben einen Helikopter zu fliegen. Naja einer ist ja angeblich abgestürzt ...



Wir beide naiv nö, ihr beide versucht euch ne Verschwörung zusammen zu basteln die es nicht gibt.

Edit: Hey aber um eure Theorie noch etwas Futter zu geben evtl. sind die Illuminati an allen schuld


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es gibt tatsächlich nichts außer einer unbelegten Aussage, dass man Osama bin Laden erschossen hätte.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich nichts außer einer unbelegten Aussage, dass man Osama bin Laden erschossen hätte.



wie ich schon sagte Osama ist Tod wen juckt es außerdem es war eine Geheime Militärische Operation von daher wirst du niemals alle Umstände oder Details auf dem Tisch bekommen. Akzeptiere es doch einfach.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Es ist immer dass selbe: Frage -> Antwort = Gegenfrage. Ihr stellt diese Mörder immer so lieb da und redet über eine Pilgerstätte die nie entstehen wird und auch nicht entstehen müsste wenn man ihn irgendwo "Top-Secret" vergraben würde. USA, Deutschland, UK, Frankreich und Spanien und evtl. noch viele mehr sind die jenigen gewesen die für die meisten Morde auf der Welt verantwortlich sind. Die Reconquista, die Kolonialisierung, der Östereicher. Vor "kurzem" erst den Rassismus "eingestellt". Ein Witz. Und außerdem wo keine Beweise sind besteht ein Zweifel. Vom Zweifel wenden sich ehrliche Menschen ab, denn wenn es die pure Wahrheit wäre würde kein Zweifel bestehen oder erst recht nicht entstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Die Bild Zeitung war ja leider nicht dabei, und jeder der Anwesenden hat sich gemäß seinem Arbeitgebers zu verhalten. Hier geht es auch nicht darum irgendjemanden zu huldigen. Wir haben alle quasi nur die gleichen Quellen. Warum hat damals Addy darum gebettelt sich in Grillkohle verwandeln zu lassen, nicht aus Spass sondern weil er nicht wie der Duce enden wollte.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Es ist immer das selbe Frage - Antwort = Gegenfrage. Ihr stellt diese Mörder immer so lieb da und redet über Pilgerstätte. USA, Deutschland, UK, Frankreich und Spanien und evtl. noch viele mehr sind die jenigen gewesen die für die meisten Morde auf der Welt verantwortlich sind. Die Reconquista, die Kolonialisierung, der Östereicher. Vor "kurzem" erst den Rassismus "eingestellt". Ein Witz. Und außerdem wo keine Beweise sind besteht ein Zweifel. Vom Zweifel wenden sich ehrliche Menschen ab, denn wenn es die pure Wahrheit wäre würde kein Zweifel entstehen.



Ich bin sogar so ehrlich wenn ich die Gelegenheit gehabt hätte hätte ich auch den Abzug durchgezogen Osama war nen Heimtückischer Massen Mörder der hat nix besseres verdient.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



> jeder der Anwesenden hat sich gemäß seinem Arbeitgebers zu verhalten.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib2nmzbB5UI



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar so ehrlich wenn ich die Gelegenheit  gehabt hätte hätte ich auch den Abzug durchgezogen Osama war nen  Heimtückischer Massen Mörder der hat nix besseres verdient.


 
Aber deinen Kumpel Addy hättest du ein Bier spendiert. 4 Buchstaben. H E L L.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=ib2nmzbB5UI&v=KiPjNPwFgEg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



> USA, Deutschland, UK, Frankreich und Spanien und evtl. noch viele mehr sind die jenigen gewesen die für die meisten Morde auf der Welt verantwortlich sind.


Rußland wird einfach mal so unterschlagen, Sei es die Zarengeschichte oder die Unterstellungen wegen dem WW II? In der gesamten Geschichte fällt Deutschland raus. Trotzdem muss ich sagen das dieses Thema gewaltig abschweift


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ohne die Hintergrund Infos zum Video die die Ammis mit Sicherheit nicht raus geben ist dieses Video ein reinen Propaganda Video  Mann müsste das volle Video und die dazugehörigen Einsatzunterlagen haben um dieses genau zu interpretieren zu können. Wer sagt dir das die Leute nicht auf einen Video Schnipsel davor der Raus geschnitten ist nicht irgend etwas böses wie zb.: nen Auto gesprengt haben?

Übrigens selbst wenn das Video so ist wie es dargestellt wurde ist dies bedauerlich und verachtenswert aber im Krieg nicht vermeidbar es wird immer wieder übergriffe vom Militär auf Zivilisten geben.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Typisch. Da wird ein "und evtl. noch viele mehr" einfach mal ignoriert um etwas entgegen zu bringen. Wie Deutschland fällt raus? WW1 & WW2 -> Deutschland. Nichts da fällt raus. Rassismus ist heute noch ein riesen Thema.

Schock-Video zeigt US-Beschuss von Journalisten in Bagdad - YouTube
Um nochmal auf deinen witzigen Satz einzugehen mit dem Arbeitgeber..

p.s. Ja Rizoma, wieso fängst du nicht beim Homo Erectus an? Aber wenn es um Osama Bin Laden und seine "Karriere" als Terrorist geht dann interessiert dich seine Geschichte nicht. Ob er vielleicht doch von der CIA aufgezogen wurde und die Al Kaida von der CIA gegründet wurde? Aber wenn diese Soldaten Leute auf einem Feld mit einem Traktor abschießen, na dann geht es dir um die Vorgeschichte.  Sei nicht ungerecht zu dir selbst und belüg dich nicht.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Rizoma schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte Osama ist Tod wen juckt es außerdem es war eine Geheime Militärische Operation von daher wirst du niemals alle Umstände oder Details auf dem Tisch bekommen. Akzeptiere es doch einfach.


 
Ich sage nur, dass die ganze Sache nicht nachweisbar ist.

_"Kann passiert sein, kann aber auch nicht passiert sein ..."_

Welchen Wert hat denn diese Aussage? Null.

Dazu kommen noch die zweifelhaften Umstände ...


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Ja Rizoma, wieso fängst du nicht beim Homo Erectus an? Aber wenn es um Osama Bin Laden und seine "Karriere" als Terrorist geht dann interessiert dich seine Geschichte nicht. Ob er vielleicht doch von der CIA aufgezogen wurde und die Al Kaida von der CIA gegründet wurde? Aber wenn diese Soldaten Leute auf einem Feld mit einem Traktor abschießen, na dann geht es dir um die Vorgeschichte.  Sei nicht ungerecht zu dir selbst und belüg dich nicht.



Das die von der CIA urspünglich mal gegründet und ausgebildet wurden weis doch mittlerweile jeder und das war aber nicht dafür gedacht unschuldige Zivilisten zu killen sondern um sich gegen die Russen zu Verteidigen. Aber da sieht man mal wieder Waffenlieferungen bringt nix lieber gleich mit der eigenen Armee einmarschieren dann hat man im Nachhinein weniger Probleme


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Mhm und du glaubst denen das? Menschen die auch sowas sagen:

Schock-Video zeigt US-Beschuss von Journalisten in Bagdad - YouTube

1:20

"Well  it's their fault for bringing their kids into a battle." Nachdem einer von denen bestätigt, dass auch Kinder unter den Zivilisten sind  und sie Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ich bin auch kein Verschwörungstheoretiker. Es ist nur so, Politik ist ein dreckiges Geschäft. Und gerade die Aussenpolitik der USA samt ihrer Auslandsnachrichtendienste (allen voran die nachweislich kriminelle und skrupellose CIA) ist äusserst fragwürdig. Offizielle Statements der USA zu aussenpolitischen Geschehnissen bieten sogar hervorragenden Stoff für skurriles Politikkabarett. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdIkTNnnBFo:lol:


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar. Die CIA hat ganz sicher nichts mit ihm zutun. Er wurde ja nicht von der USA ausgebildet. Es seidenn er ist tot oder er lebt ein gechilltes Leben irgendwo..
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, wir haben einen ganz schlauen unter unseren Reihen. Warum hat Osama dann nicht so eine "faire" Gerichtsverhandlung bekommen?  Naja ich lass es mal lieber sein. Fühlt euch frei wieder zu verwarnen. Das "ganz schlauen" ist eine Beleidigung.  Freue mich schon auf die ersten die meinen ich bin "pro Terroristen".



Ich weiß nicht genau was Dein Auftrag ist, aber Du könntest vor dem Abschicken Deiner Posts vielleicht noch einmal in Dich gehen und checken wie Deine Ausdrucksweise für andere rüberkommt. Und btw: von der CIA hab ich gar nichts geschrieben und auch sonst verstehe ich nicht was Du mit Deinem Post mitteilen möchtest.


----------



## maxmueller92 (30. März 2013)

kp wo ihr grad mit der Diskussion seid, aber who cares ob der jetzt Tod ist oder nicht  Wenn die Amis sagen der is weg, dann macht der zumindest keine Terroranschläge mehr (ob der überhaupt jemals einen gemacht hat usw. darauf gehe ich mal nicht ein)! Und die beiden Blackhawk waren ja mit ireinem Stealthgedöns ausgestattet, und es gibt heutzutage auch durchaus die Technik sich so nem Grundstück relativ leise und ohne großem Aufsehen (vorallem wenn alle die was merken vom Heli aus erschossen werden) zu nähern.
Nur das jeder ne andere Geschichte erzählt will mir nicht in den Kopf...Egal ob das Geschehene wahr ist, vor Ort oder hinterher gefaked wurde, so und so erzählen doch wohl alle die selbe Story..?


----------



## Dustin91 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ich versuche einfach mal auf ein paar Fakten einzugehen:




Beam39 schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> In dieser Nacht machten sich 79 Navy Seal's Soldaten, aufgeteilt auf 2 Black Hawk Hubschrauber, auf den Weg zum Anwesen Bin Ladens.



Es waren erstens keine 79 Navy SEALs, sondern 79 Soldaten. Einige waren ja Piloten etc von der 160th SOAR. Außerdem waren es 4 Helikopter, 2 Stealth-Black Hawks und 2 CH-47.
Das hätte dir schon auffallen müssen, denn 40 Soldaten in einen Black Hawk is nich. 


Beam39 schrieb:


> Sie flogen tief damit sie unentdeckt bleiben auf dem militärischen Radar. Allgemein verhielten sie sich leise und mit Schalldämpfern damit das afghanische Militär nichts mitbekommt.



Es ging darum, vom pakistanischen Militär unentdeckt zu bleiben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Dies alles geschieht in 40 Minuten. Damit der abgestürzte Heli nicht in falsche Hände kommt, sprengen sie (!!!) das Teil und fliegen los. Ob und wann ein zweiter Heli kam oder ob sie sich in einen gequetscht haben, wird nicht erwähnt.



Wie schon oben erwähnt, waren es am Anfang 4 Helikopter, nach dem Absturz nur noch 3. Die SEALs mit der Leiche Bin Ladens sind vermutlich zurück in den Black Hawk gestiegen, der Rest der Soldaten ist in die 2 CH-47 aufgeteilt worden, welche ja in Abrufweite waren. Also nur zum Verständnis, es waren nicht alle 79 Soldaten beim Ansturm beteiligt. Insgesamt waren es vermutlich 24 SEALs (12 pro Black Hawk), welche das Haus gestürmt haben und der Rest saß in den CH-47 als Backup.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Nun kommen wir zu den Punkten die mir unschlüssig sind. Diese Männer sind also so leise wie möglich vorangegangen damit 1. das Militär nichts mitbekommt und 2. Bin Laden nichts mitbekommt und flüchten kann.
> 
> Diese Leute sind mit zwei riesen Black Hawks angeflogen gekommen, einer kracht in den Garten erzeugt, neben den Rotorengeräuschen die schon laut genug sind, noch mehr Lärm. Der andere landet außen und sie sprengen die Mauern (schallgedämpft?). Sie laufen ins Gebäude und werden von einer Ak-47 beschossen (wer diese Waffe Live gehört hat weiß was für ein Krach das Ding macht), erschießen einige Menschen (welche zu 100% geschrien haben müssen) laufen hoch und ERST DANN (!) bekommt Bin Laden was mit und rennt aus seinem Zimmer?



Was hätte er denn sonst machen sollen?
Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Helis da waren, war eine Flucht schon unmöglich, da die Amis vermutlich jeden erschossen hätten, der vom Grundstück weggerannt wäre.
Also mussten sie eigentlich nur bis zum Zeitpunkt der Landung unentdeckt bleiben. Natürlich wäre es besser gewesen bis zum Eindringen in den dritten Stock leise zu sein.
Das hat nicht geklappt, jedoch hatte die Aktion ja vermeintlich Erfolg.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Also entweder war Bin Laden Taub, oder diese Leute hatten Equiptment bei sich, welches die Welt nicht kennt. Das soll doch wohln schlechter Witz sein, oder? OK, gut. Mal angenommen Bin Laden hat nichts mitbekommen, aber das Militär und die Menschen drum rum haben 3 Explosionen und laute Schüsse überhört?



Wie oben schon gesagt, als er wusste, dass sie kamen war es für eine Flucht eigentlich schon zu spät.
Es war dunkel und alle Soldaten hatten Nachtsichtgeräte und das Gelände wurde sicherlich durch 1-2 Scharfschützen überblickt, weil sie auf alles vorbereitet sein wollten.
Gehört hat er das alles sicherlich.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Anderer Aspekt. Geplant war also beide Black Hawks auf dem Grundstück zu landen. Also gut, nehmen wir uns mal ein Bild mit Maßen des Grundstückes welches ich anhänge.
> 
> Auf dem "Vorgarten" also, sollten 2 Black Hawks mit einem Rotorendurchmesser von gut 19 Metern nebeneinander landen? Allen ernstes?
> 
> ...


Auch das ist wieder falsch. 
Ein Helikopter sollte die Soldaten per Fast Roping auf dem Dach absetzen bzw. landen und der andere hat sie per Fast Roping im Hof abgesetzt.
Die beiden CH-47 sind in Abrufweite gelandet und hielten sich, mit den restlichen Soldaten, bereit.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Länge ist dort mit 67 feet, also etwa 20 Metern angegeben. Auch wenn durch den schrägen Verlauf der Mauer mehr Platz entsteht, 2 solcher Riesendinger dort punktgenau zu landen ist ein Ding der unmöglichkeit, weil einfach kein Platz ist. Selbst wenn diese Helis längs paralell zueinander landen würden, würde allein der Rotorendurchmesser dem ganzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen.



Wie schon gesagt, dass beide im Hof landen war gar nicht geplant.
Und außerdem ist der Durchmesser nicht 19 Meter sondern ein wenig mehr als 16 Meter, zumindest bei einem Standard Black Hawk.
Über die Tarnkappen-Version weiß man ja nichts, könnte auch kleiner gewesen sein.


Ich denke, dass die Operation stattgefunden hat ist wahr.
Ob dabei jedoch tatsächlich Bin Laden getötet wurde ist fraglich und wir werden es vermutlich nie erfahren.
Aber ich denke schon, dass er tot ist, sonst hätte er sich längst wieder in einem Video der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert.
Und wäre ich Navy SEAL, ganz ehrlich, ich glaube auch, dass ich geschossen hätte, sobald UBL nur auf eine Waffe geschielt hätte.
Als Amerikaner ist man ja von 9/11 automatisch noch mehr betroffen als als Deutscher und deshalb kann ich die Gefühle nach Vergeltung und Rache schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Mhm und du glaubst denen das? Menschen die auch sowas sagen:
> 
> Schock-Video zeigt US-Beschuss von Journalisten in Bagdad - YouTube
> 
> ...



Zu Argumentieren auf Grundlagen von Youtube Videos....naja, als quelle völlig ungeeignet.

Außerdem schmeißt du hier soviele themen durcheinander oder schreibst einen falschen bruchteil von ihnen auf ohne beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben.
Alles was vor 1990 geschehen ist, hat nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Da man sich bei diesen Thema eh nur im Kreis dehen kann weil jeder unterschiedliche ansichten hat und niemand von uns handfeste beweise hat wird oder je haben wird würde ich vorschlagen das nen Mod diesen thema dicht macht.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Uhh, wir haben einen ganz schlauen unter unseren Reihen. Warum hat Osama dann nicht so eine "faire" Gerichtsverhandlung bekommen?  Naja ich lass es mal lieber sein. Fühlt euch frei wieder zu verwarnen. Das "ganz schlauen" ist eine Beleidigung.  Freue mich schon auf die ersten die meinen ich bin "pro Terroristen".


 
Saddam hat Verbrechen gegen das irakische Volk begannen und wurde vom irakischen Volk angeklagt und vom irakischen Volk verurteil. Die Strafe für seine Verbrechen war eben die Todesstrafe.
Bin Laden sollte vermutlich lebend gefangen und dann vor Gericht gestellt werden doch es war nicht möglich ihn lebend zu fangen da er eben bei dem Feuergefecht umgekommen ist.
Was ist da so besonders dran? Das kommt überall vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Moderativer Hinweis:
Das Thema dieses Threads ist OBL. Nicht der Irak und erst recht nicht der zweite Weltkrieg.




nay schrieb:


> Was haben die USA denn jetzt davon, dass Osama tot ist? Gabs jetzt weniger Terror? Eigentlich müssten die Terroristen wütend sein und Terroranschläge verüben ...



Die waren vorher schon wütend.
Und was sie davon haben:
- Einen Erfolg, den die Regierung ihrer Bevölkerung präsentieren kann
- Einen Eckpunkt, nachdem sie ihre internationalen Kriegsausgaben runterfahren können
- Ein Exempel statuiert, dass sich niemand nirgendwo in Sicherheit bringen kann, wenn er erstmal Staatsfeind #1 ist
- Entweder der pakistanischen Regierung geholfen oder der selbigen klargemacht, dass sie nichts zu melden hat (je nachdem, ob die Pakistanis das ganze wollten oder nicht)
- Ggf. die Finanzierung von Al Quaida reduziert, wenn OBLs Privatvermögen wirklich einen so großen Einfluss spielte, wie z.T. behauptet

Mit Bekämpfung terroristischer Organisation hat das ganze schon allein damit nichts tun gehabt, weil eine von sämtlichen schnelleren Kommunikationsformen abgeschnittene Person so gut wie nichts organisieren konnte.



> Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass US Spezialeinheiten es nicht schaffen, einen schlecht bewachten alten Mann lebend gefangen zu nehmen.



Abgesehen davon, dass "schlecht bewacht" in einem Gebäude voller automatischer Waffen nicht so ganz zutrifft, würde ich sogar bezweifeln, dass die irgendwen irgendwo lebend gefangen nehmen können. Denn das gehört einfach nicht zum Tätigkeitsfeld der SEALs.



> Es geht nicht darum ihn in Haft zu schicken. Die US Regierung hätte ihn verhöhrt und gefoltert, um Informationen rauszubekommen. Angeblich ist er eine wichtige Figur im Terrornetzwerk gewesen. Wenn das so ist, dann muss er Informationen haben.



Man hat ihn über seinen einzigen Kommunikationsweg gefunden. Warum versuchen, etwas aus dem (sehr idealistischen, märtyrerorientierten) Ziel rauszupressen, wenn du die Quelle hast und Datenspeicher, etc. einfach mitnehmen kannst?




enhra schrieb:


> Wieso behauptet ihr das nach seinem Tod eine Pilgerstätte gegründet wäre? Man könnte ihn auch Top-Secret vergraben irgendwo..



Man hat in Top-Secret versenkt irgendwo.
Wo läge der Unterschied, außer im Risiko das irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwo mit dem Begräbnisort prahlt?


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Von den angeblich 5 erschossenen Leuten in Osamas Haus, war laut Wikipedia nur einer bewaffnet. Ich kann nicht glauben wie schlecht hier über amerikanische Spezialeinheiten gedacht wird. Das Haus sieht eher aus wie ein Crackschuppen, auf jeden Fall keine Festung.

Laut offiziellen Angaben ist er DER Drahzieher im Nahöstlichen Terrornetzwerk. Ihn lebend zu bekommen müsste die oberste Priorität sein. Datenspeicher sind süß, aber mit Osama hätte man the man himself. Wie kann man behaupten, dass man so eine wertvolle Informationsquelle einfach erschießt?

Diejenigen, die den USA feindlich eingestellt sind, werden die Geschichte mit Osamas Tötung nicht glauben. Die Propaganda im eigenen Land war aber durchaus gut.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die den USA feindlich eingestellt sind, werden die Geschichte mit Osamas Tötung nicht glauben. Die Propaganda im eigenen Land war aber durchaus gut.


 
Al Quaida hat aber bestätigt dass Bin Laden tot ist.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Er ist auch tot.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Laut offiziellen Angaben ist er DER Drahzieher im Nahöstlichen Terrornetzwerk. Ihn lebend zu bekommen müsste die oberste Priorität sein. Datenspeicher sind süß, aber mit Osama hätte man the man himself. Wie kann man behaupten, dass man so eine wertvolle Informationsquelle einfach erschießt?



OBL ist keine wertvolle Infoquelle da in solchen Organisationen mit Sicherheit jeder nur einen Teil weis um nicht Gefahr zu laufen das wenn einer gefangen wird der Gegner alles heraus bekommt. Auserdem Wurde OBL vom CIA ausgebildet da war bestimmt auch ein Taining gegen Folter dabei und OBL war sehr Fanatisch er wäre lieber gestorben als irgend etwas zu erzählen also kann man ihn gleich an Ort und Stelle liquidieren.


----------



## nay (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Osama keine Informationsquelle ... folterresistent ...

Okay da bin ich raus. Wer sowas denkt, dem kann man nichts mehr erzählen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> OBL ist keine wertvolle Infoquelle da in solchen Organisationen mit Sicherheit jeder nur einen Teil weis um nicht Gefahr zu laufen das wenn einer gefangen wird der Gegner alles heraus bekommt. Auserdem Wurde OBL vom CIA ausgebildet da war bestimmt auch ein Taining gegen Folter dabei und OBL war sehr Fanatisch er wäre lieber gestorben als irgend etwas zu erzählen also kann man ihn gleich an Ort und Stelle liquidieren.



Ausgebildet würd ich nu nicht sagen, er war ja kein cia agent und mal eben folterresistent wird man auch nicht, das klappt nicht bei jedem. außerdem fanatisch? wieso nimmst du sowas an, das er lieber sterben würde?


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Al Quaida hat aber bestätigt dass Bin Laden tot ist.


 
Al Qaida soll ja auch von der CIA gegründet worden sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man hat in Top-Secret versenkt irgendwo.
> Wo läge der Unterschied, außer im Risiko das irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwo mit dem Begräbnisort prahlt?


 
Es geht darum die Schuld dieses Mannes vor Gericht zu beweisen. Aber niemals würde die USA ihn Aussagen lassen. Bevor jemand aussagen kann wird er umgebracht. Dann könnten sie ihn meinetwegen nach der "Feststellung" Osama Bin Laden's, mittels Bluttest etc. und seiner Aussage, so behandeln wie sie es jetzt schon "angeblich" längst getan haben.

p.s. uns ist schon klar worum es geht. Allerdings muss man auch Vergleiche heranbringen. Und wenn von Massenmord geredet wird ziehe ich auch andere Massenmorde von Deutschland etc. heran. Oder herrscht in PCGHX die Diktatur und keiner darf sein Mund aufmachen?
Und hier das beste Beispiel dazu, ruyven.



> Als Amerikaner ist man ja von 9/11 automatisch noch mehr betroffen als  als Deutscher und deshalb kann ich die Gefühle nach Vergeltung und Rache  schon nachvollziehen.


Nachdem sie die Ureinwohner Amerikas abgeschlachtet haben. 

Und noch so ein Kabarettist:


> Außerdem schmeißt du hier soviele themen durcheinander oder schreibst  einen falschen bruchteil von ihnen auf ohne beim eigentlichen Thema zu  bleiben.
> Alles was vor 1990 geschehen ist, hat nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


Interessant. Die Quellen die du aber über diese genannte Operation nennen kannst, sind authentischer? Bist du vielleicht selbst ein aus den USA und fühlst dich nur angegriffen? Lies mal oben was ich geschrieben habe nach dem "p.s.".
Außerdem fing die Geschichte von Osama Bin Laden schon vor 1990 an. Wer weiß für wem er da gearbeitet hat. Man sieht ja selbst hier das einige der Meinung sind das er vom CIA 'großgezogen' wurde. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was Dein Auftrag ist, aber  Du könntest vor dem Abschicken Deiner Posts vielleicht noch einmal in  Dich gehen und checken wie Deine Ausdrucksweise für andere rüberkommt.  Und btw: von der CIA hab ich gar nichts geschrieben und auch sonst  verstehe ich nicht was Du mit Deinem Post mitteilen möchtest.



Die Al Qaida schickt mich.  Wer hat dir eig. geantwortet? Niemand. Also was rechtfertigst du dich.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Ich hab garkeine quellen genannt... weil ich nie was anderes über die operation behauptet habe, als bekannt ist.

oh doch, der 1,2 WK, oder gar die Kolonialzeit haben nichts mit OBL zutun, genau wie es hier nicht um irgendwelche Massenmorde geht, oder zählt OBL als 1.000.000 Leute? Ich weiß auch garnicht was du mir mit dem heranziehen vom 1,2 WK zum beispiel sagen willst?
Und nein ich bin kein Ami, aber für dich anscheinend jeder der nicht an allem was da abgegangen ist, negative Zweifel hat...oder den USA eher positiv gegenüber steht.


----------



## ugotitbad (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich hab garkeine quellen genannt... weil ich nie was anderes über die operation behauptet habe, als bekannt ist.
> 
> oh doch, der 1,2 WK, oder gar die Kolonialzeit haben nichts mit OBL zutun, genau wie es hier nicht um irgendwelche Massenmorde geht, oder zählt OBL als 1.000.000 Leute? Ich weiß auch garnicht was du mir mit dem heranziehen vom 1,2 WK zum beispiel sagen willst?
> Und nein ich bin kein Ami, aber für dich anscheinend jeder der nicht an allem was da abgegangen ist, negative Zweifel hat...oder den USA eher positif gegenüber tritt.


 
Und für dich scheint jeder ein Al Qaida-Anhänger zu sein der nicht so positi*f*  gegenüber der USA getrimmt ist? Außerdem rede ich ja auch nicht von 1.000.000 (1 Mio.) Leuten die in den USA so kaltblütig sind wie die in den verlinkten Videos. Es gibt überall Menschen die die Grenzen überschreiten aber die USA ist halt fast überall dabei wo und wenn es Krieg gibt.
Zu den Vergleichen:
Rizoma hat z.B. gesagt, dass Osama Bin Laden von ihm wohl auch direkt eine Kugel fangen würde. Warum? Weil Osama Bin Laden mit Morden prahlte oder Anschläge verübt hat. Meinst du wegen dir Seeefe lass ich in Vergessenheit geraten wer nun wirklich die Ungerechten sind? Wenn am 9/11 sagen wir mal 1600 oder 5000 Leute umgekommen sind (kenn die genaue Zahl nicht) rechtfertigt das einen Krieg welcher in Afghanistan und in Irak über Millionen von Menschen und Kindern das Leben kostete? Am besten du reagierst garnicht mehr auf meine Beiträge aber das hier kannst du noch beantworen: _Bist du eig. auch der Meinung dass es keinen Holocaust gab?_ 

Eine Münze hat immer zwei Seiten.


----------



## Rizoma (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Osama keine Informationsquelle ... folterresistent ...
> 
> Okay da bin ich raus. Wer sowas denkt, dem kann man nichts mehr erzählen.



Ich habe nie behauptet das er Folterressistent war sondern nur gesagt das er mit Sicherheit ein Training gegen Folter bekommen hat was sich im Endeffekt daran bemerkbar macht das man wesentlich schwerer ist irgend eine Info raus zu bekommen und ob diese dann auch noch stimmt steht wieder rum auf ein anderen Papier. 



> Ausgebildet würd ich nu nicht sagen, er war ja kein cia agent und mal  eben folterresistent wird man auch nicht, das klappt nicht bei jedem.  außerdem fanatisch? wieso nimmst du sowas an, das er lieber sterben  würde?



Wer solche Anschläge auf die USA geplant und unterstützt hat wird wohl verdammt viel Hass auf die USA gehabt haben und sehr wahrscheinlich ebenfalls für seine Sache sterben als Vorbild für andere Al Kaida Anhänger. Und warum sollte er kein Training gegen Folter mit gemacht haben die CIA hat die Al Kaida mit allen mitteln gegen die Russen unterstützt und die sind ja auch nicht wirklich zimperlich wen es um Folter geht.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Al Qaida soll ja auch von der CIA gegründet worden sein.



Ist das jetzt deine Meinung oder ein Fakt oder was?



enhra schrieb:


> Nachdem sie die Ureinwohner Amerikas abgeschlachtet haben.



Europäische Siedler haben die Ureinwohner vertrieben weil sie ihnen im Weg waren. 
Wenn es um Macht, Reichtum und Ressourcen geht gibt es für Menschen keine Grenzen. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.
Die amerikanischen Ureinwohner haben unter den europäischen Siedlern gelitten. Genauso wie die australischen Ureinwohner oder südamerikanische Ureinwohner oder andere Ureinwohler die auf europäische Eroberer getroffen sind.



enhra schrieb:


> Und noch so ein Kabarettist:
> Interessant. Die Quellen die du aber über diese genannte Operation nennen kannst, sind authentischer? Bist du vielleicht selbst ein aus den USA und fühlst dich nur angegriffen? Lies mal oben was ich geschrieben habe nach dem "p.s.".
> Außerdem fing die Geschichte von Osama Bin Laden schon vor 1990 an. Wer weiß für wem er da gearbeitet hat. Man sieht ja selbst hier das einige der Meinung sind das er vom CIA 'großgezogen' wurde.



Obama hat in Afgahnistan gegen die Russen gekämft.
Die USA fanden es schon immer gut wenn die Russen irgendwo Probleme haben und haben ihn und alle anderen dort unterstützt.
Das haben die USA aber überall auf der Welt getan. Das ist nichs neues und das haben auch die Russen/Sowjets gemacht und das wird heute auch gemacht.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



enhra schrieb:


> Und für dich scheint jeder ein Al Qaida-Anhänger zu sein der nicht so positi*f*  gegenüber der USA getrimmt ist? Außerdem rede ich ja auch nicht von 1.000.000 (1 Mio.) Leuten die in den USA so kaltblütig sind wie die in den verlinkten Videos. Es gibt überall Menschen die die Grenzen überschreiten aber die USA ist halt fast überall dabei wo und wenn es Krieg gibt.
> Zu den Vergleichen:
> Rizoma hat z.B. gesagt, dass Osama Bin Laden von ihm wohl auch direkt eine Kugel fangen würde. Warum? Weil Osama Bin Laden mit Morden prahlte oder Anschläge verübt hat. Meinst du wegen dir Seeefe lass ich in Vergessenheit geraten wer nun wirklich die Ungerechten sind? Wenn am 9/11 sagen wir mal 1600 oder 5000 Leute umgekommen sind (kenn die genaue Zahl nicht) rechtfertigt das einen Krieg welcher in Afghanistan und in Irak über Millionen von Menschen und Kindern das Leben kostete? Am besten du reagierst garnicht mehr auf meine Beiträge aber das hier kannst du noch beantworen: _Bist du eig. auch der Meinung dass es keinen Holocaust gab?_
> 
> Eine Münze hat immer zwei Seiten.


 
Zum einen schreib ich am Handy, da kann mal ausm v ein f werden...

Es geht hier immernoch um OBL. Der irakkrieg ist wieder eine andere Baustelle, die ich, mit meinen Aussagen das ich bei dem Ding zwischen OBL und den Amis auf der Seite der USA stehe, nicht verleugne oder ich es nicht auch so sehe, dass der Irakkrieg falsch war und es nicht nötig war im Irak und in Afghanistan einzumaschieren. Aber das hat nichts mit der Operation, um die es hier eig. geht, zu tun. 

Achja und noch was:
Allgemein finde ich deine Ausdrucksweise gegenüber anderen eher fraglich, genau wie ich es eine frechheit finde, mich in eine Schublade mit Leuten zu stecken, denen Millionen ermordete Menschen egal sind oder z.B. den Holocaust leugnen. Ich habe hier nicht einmal geleugnet, das es in der Geschichte dunkle Jahre für die Menschen gab.
Deshalb finde ich die Frage am Schluss einfach nur 
Und die Münze, nunja, du betrachtest wohl nur eine Seite von ihr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



nay schrieb:


> Laut offiziellen Angaben ist er DER Drahzieher im Nahöstlichen Terrornetzwerk. Ihn lebend zu bekommen müsste die oberste Priorität sein. Datenspeicher sind süß, aber mit Osama hätte man the man himself. Wie kann man behaupten, dass man so eine wertvolle Informationsquelle einfach erschießt?



Also glaubst du nun offiziellen Angaben oder tust dus nicht? 
Fest steht jedenfalls auch, dass offizielle Angaben nie enthielten, wie stark der Chef von Al Quaida denn in die Planungen involviert ist. Aber es gab diverse Berichte über autonom agierende Splittergruppen, lange Zeit inaktive Schläfer, etc. . Es gab die Aussage, dass das Netzwerk kaum zu knacken ist, weil Informationen nicht zentralisiert werden. Und es gab, speziell bezogen auf OBL, die Angabe, dass er schon seit längerem nur noch indirekt kommunizierte und dass er keinerlei Kommunikationsmittel in seinem Anwesen nutzte, sondern alle Daten zu und von ihm von Boten transportiert wurden.
Eine derartige Person kann imho keine feineren Planungen vornehmen und die paar Informationen, die sie hat, sind auch von den Boten/den verwendeten Datenträgern zu erfahren.



> Diejenigen, die den USA feindlich eingestellt sind, werden die Geschichte mit Osamas Tötung nicht glauben.



Wie man selbst in Europa sieht 
Nur: Wer nicht glauben will, der glaubt nie. Egal was kommt. Selbst wenn die Zielperson festgenommen, öffentlich durch die Stadt geführt und vor tausenden Zeugen getötet worden wäre, hätte es keine 10 Sekunden gedauert, bis jemand "Doppelgänger" gepostet hätte.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ausgebildet würd ich nu nicht sagen, er war ja kein cia agent und mal eben folterresistent wird man auch nicht, das klappt nicht bei jedem.



Folter an sich klappt schon bei sehr vielen nicht wie gewünscht, da braucht man keine Ausbildung. Und wenn du dir anguckst, wie OBL Jahrzehnte lang aus Überzeugung gehaust hat (insbesondere auch unter Berücksichtigung seines Krankheitszustandes), dann ist eine gewisse Schmerzresistenz sicherlich gegeben, mit dem Tod konnte man ihm sowieso nicht drohen.



> außerdem fanatisch? wieso nimmst du sowas an, das er lieber sterben würde?



religiöser Fanatiker, für den der Tod im Kampf/durch den Feind so ziemlich das einzige ist, was überhaupt in Frage kommt? Kämpfer, der sein gesamtes Leben lang sein Leben für seine Überzeugung riskiert hat?




enhra schrieb:


> Es geht darum die Schuld dieses Mannes vor Gericht zu beweisen.



Eben gerade ging es dir noch um die Begräbnisform. Wenn du über ein Thema diskutieren willst dann diskutiere bitte über EIN Thema und springe nicht von Post zu Post hin und her, wie es dir passt. Die Schuldfrage OBL ist sicherlich um einiges komplexer, vor allem aber mit relativ wenig Bezug zum Ablauf seiner Tötung. Und die moralische Frage braucht man in einem Konflikt, wegen dem eine ganze Nation in Schutt und Asche gelegt wurde, wohl eh kaum noch zu stellen. (Bzw.: Beides wurde ausgiebigst 2001/2002 gemacht und hat nicht nur mehrere Threads, sondern ganze Foren gefüllt. Da braucht man nicht Offtopic mit anzukommen)



> p.s. uns ist schon klar worum es geht. Allerdings muss man auch Vergleiche heranbringen. Und wenn von Massenmord geredet



Es geht aber nicht um Massenmord, sondern um einen einzelnen Mord zzgl. ggf. Kollateralschäden.
Also spare dir bitte entsprechend weitreichende Vergleiche. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass eine Diskussion entgleitet, weil du versuchst und daran scheiterst, sämtliche nur denkbaren Verknüpfungen zeitgleich zu thematisieren.

Was übrigens auch nicht Thema dieses Threads ist, sind irgendwelche einzelnen Forumsmitglieder bzw. deren Kontakt zueinander. Auf Forenregeln und PM sei verwiesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



> Von den angeblich 5 erschossenen Leuten in Osamas Haus, war laut Wikipedia nur einer bewaffnet. Ich kann nicht glauben wie schlecht hier über amerikanische Spezialeinheiten gedacht wird. Das Haus sieht eher aus wie ein Crackschuppen, auf jeden Fall keine Festung.


Da wäre wohl niemand freiwillig unbewaffnet reingegangen in die Hütte, war ja kein Gewächshaus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

*moderativer Hinweis*
Um ein weiteres Abdriften in Richtung 9/11 (oder gar Diskussionen über einzelne Forumsteilnehmer...) zu verhindern, wurden mehrere Offtopic-Posts gelöscht.
Ich erinnere noch einmal daran, beim Thema zu bleiben - und das ist der Tod (oder auch nicht) von Osama bin Laden.

Bei weiteren Verstößen ist direkt mit roten Karten zu rechnen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



> Diese Leute sind mit zwei riesen Black Hawks angeflogen gekommen, einer kracht in den Garten erzeugt, neben den Rotorengeräuschen die schon laut genug sind, noch mehr Lärm. Der andere landet außen und sie sprengen die Mauern (schallgedämpft?). Sie laufen ins Gebäude und werden von einer Ak-47 beschossen (wer diese Waffe Live gehört hat weiß was für ein Krach das Ding macht), erschießen einige Menschen (welche zu 100% geschrien haben müssen) laufen hoch und ERST DANN (!) bekommt Bin Laden was mit und rennt aus seinem Zimmer?


Die Black Hawks sind so gebaut dass sie leise fliegen. Und als der Heli dann explodiert ist, war es schon zu spät weg zu laufen. Evtl dachte Bin Laden erst auch, dass seine Leute das schon regeln. Eine Explosion und ein paar Schüsse heißen ja noch nicht dass ein Navy Seal Team da ist. Das hätten auch ein paar Räuber sein können.



> Die Länge ist dort mit 67 feet, also etwa 20 Metern angegeben. Auch wenn durch den schrägen Verlauf der Mauer mehr Platz entsteht, 2 solcher Riesendinger dort punktgenau zu landen ist ein Ding der unmöglichkeit, weil einfach kein Platz ist. Selbst wenn diese Helis längs paralell zueinander landen würden, würde allein der Rotorendurchmesser dem ganzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen.


Ein Heli sollte meines Wissens auf dem (Flach)Dach landen.

Dazu dass kein Bild gezeigt wurde:
Bin Laden wurde (mit einem Sturmgewehr!) in den Kopf geschossen. Ich bin kein Experte aber jeder kann sich denken, dass der Rest des Gesichtes nicht schön aussieht. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt dass Bin Laden der Anführer der größten Terrororganisation der Welt war, wollte man seine Anhänger und gemäßigte Muslime wohl nicht noch weiter verärgern als sie ohnehin schon waren. Denn wenn ein unschönes Foto vom toten Bin Laden gezeigt wird, könnte man das so verstehen, dass er gedemütigt werden soll. Das wollte man natürlich vermeiden.

Dazu dass er ins Meer geworfen wurde:
Nachdem man ihn anhand eines DNA Abgleichs eindeutig identifiziert hat, wurde er ins Meer geworfen und du genaue Position nicht verraten. Der Zweck dieser Aktion ist, dass man keine Pilgerstätte oder einen Gedenkort für Bin Laden schaffen wollte. 

Man kann überall eine Verschwörung hinein interpretieren, aber wenn bin Laden noch leben würde, hätte er sich mit sicherheit bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

LeChiffre95, danke für deine Mühe, aber ich bin schon ausführlich auf alle techn. Fakten eingegangen 
Und bezüglich des Kopfschusses....
Da sie mit Schalldämpfern unterwegs waren, sollte also auch Unterschallmunition verwendet worden sein, denn sonst hätte der Schalldämpfer wenig bis keinen Sinn gehabt.
Vermutlich wurden auch Vollmantelgeschosse verwendet. Wenn dies der Fall war, dann wird das Einschussloch nicht allzu groß gewesen sein.

Aber selbst ohne Einschussloch im Kopf hätten sie sicherlich nicht seine Leiche gezeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> LeChiffre95, danke für deine Mühe, aber ich bin schon ausführlich auf alle techn. Fakten eingegangen
> Und bezüglich des Kopfschusses....
> Da sie mit Schalldämpfern unterwegs waren, sollte also auch Unterschallmunition verwendet worden sein, denn sonst hätte der Schalldämpfer wenig bis keinen Sinn gehabt.



Seit waren die mit Schalldämpfern (an Sturmgewehren?? Das hier ist kein Hollywoodfilm...) unterwegs?
Das macht auf diese Entfernungen nie Sinn, egal welche Munition man verwendet.



> Vermutlich wurden auch Vollmantelgeschosse verwendet.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass man mit einem überaus gut kontaktieren Gegner rechnen musste, der potentiell Zugang zu ballistischen Westen hat, werdens garantiert keine Hohlspitz gewesen sein...



> Wenn dies der Fall war, dann wird das Einschussloch nicht allzu groß gewesen sein.



Auch ein "nicht alzu großes" Einschussloch kann nenneswerte Teile eines Gesichtes verunstalten. Ein Dutzend Einschusslöcher können es erst recht - und die wirst du haben, wenn ein mit automatischen Waffen ausgestattes Team auf "den größten Feind" trifft, den es umbringen soll und der potentiell schwer bewaffnet sein könnte.

Aber ich wiederhole nochmal:
Was für einen Unterschied hätte es gemacht, die Leiche zu zeigen? Mit Ausnahme der höchsten Al Quaida Führungsriege kennt die Welt ObL sowieso nur als Turban mit Bart und ein paar dutzend vermatschten Videopixeln in der Mitte. Wahrscheinlich wird man unter jeder beliebigen Gruppe von 100 Saudis mindestens 5 haben, die in der richtigen Kleidung und mit (notfalls falschem) Bart für 99% der Welt nicht von ObL zu unterscheiden sind - selbst wenn das bißchen Gesicht, was verbleibt, nicht mit Kugeln durchsiebt.
Und ObL steht noch in dem Verdacht, eine Reihe vollwertiger Doppelgänger gehabt zu haben, um Gegenangriffe zu erschweren.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



> Seit waren die mit Schalldämpfern (an Sturmgewehren?? Das hier ist kein Hollywoodfilm...) unterwegs?
> Das macht auf diese Entfernungen nie Sinn, egal welche Munition man verwendet.


In Gebäuden macht das ohne Gehörschutz schon Sinn. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Wenn dir deine Ohren wichtiger sind, als dein Leben: Ja.
Aber ich glaube Soldaten im Einsatz werden für 10 db Geräuschminderung nicht riskieren, von der deutlich längeren Waffe in ihrer Bewegungsfähigkeit eingeschränkt zu werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit waren die mit Schalldämpfern (an Sturmgewehren?? Das hier ist kein Hollywoodfilm...) unterwegs?
> Das macht auf diese Entfernungen nie Sinn, egal welche Munition man verwendet.



Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn machen?

Und hier im blauen Kasten ist zu lesen, dass der Commander des Teams ne "silenced M4" hatte, also lässt sich vermutlich daraus schließen, dass alle schallgedämpfte Waffen hatten.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atch-Al-Qaeda-leader-know-SEALs-identity.html

Und ein Silencer bringt mehr als nur 10 dB.

Höre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGHZQ1LzI0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_D9neCL2c8

und die Waffe die der Teamleader hatte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpCx6zOrT0w



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass man mit einem überaus gut kontaktieren Gegner rechnen musste, der potentiell Zugang zu ballistischen Westen hat, werdens garantiert keine Hohlspitz gewesen sein...


Ja, schon


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

der bLack Hawk war aber wohl kein gewöhnlcher 

Tarntechniken im Kampfeinsatz: Amerikas unsichtbare Armee - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Ein Standard-Black Hawk ist es nicht. Ich kenne nur ein Regiment das derart modifiziertes Fluggerät besitzt und auch aktiv einsetzt. Und das ist das 160th SOAR (Special Operations Aviation Regiment). Besser bekannt unter dem Namen "Night Stalkers". Sie waren auch bei der Operation Irene dabei. Besser bekannt als die Schlacht von Mogadischu. (Black Hawk Down)


----------



## debalz (9. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Die ganze Operation kommt mir trotzdem etwas "übereifrig" vor. Wenn man genau wusste wo OBL ist, wieso hat man nicht seine Tagesabläufe und das ganze Umfeld besser studiert. Die Frage ist eben: was war das Ziel? OBL töten  - dann hätte ein Sniper Team ausgereicht. Wenn man an möglichst viele Informationen wollte, z.B. Telefonnummern, Adressen etc., bieten sich auch andere Wege an, welche im Rahmen der Spionage und den ganzen technischen Möglichkeiten der USA schon gegangen werden.
Dass der Heli crasht ist natürlich ein Fail der passieren kann, aber ausgerechnet bei diesem Einsatz - der arme Pilot. 
Ich denke es musste ein Erfolg her, und sobald der Aufenthaltsort bekannt war ging man eben auf "Nummer sicher" und hat die Sache erledigt.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Und wie hätte ein Sniper-Team bitte seine Leiche herausholen sollen um damit einen DNS-Abgleich zu machen?


----------



## debalz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wie hätte ein Sniper-Team bitte seine Leiche herausholen sollen um damit einen DNS-Abgleich zu machen?


wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht!
Kann man die Operation nicht in irgendeinem Spiel nachspielen?


----------



## Lexx (10. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Freiwilliger Einsatz in *Söldnerhausen* 
oder Amoklau.. ähm Selbstversuch?


----------



## debalz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*

Habs zwar nie gespielt aber vlt. kann man im Rahmen des MoH -DLC "The Hunt" das ganze nachspielen bzw. ein Machinima-Video machen!
Die Top-Quelle wurde von EA abgelehnt...
MoH: Warfighter - EA lehnte Beratung durch Bin Laden-Schützen ab - News - GameStar.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: Verschwörung - Osama Bin Laden*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wie hätte ein Sniper-Team bitte seine Leiche herausholen sollen um damit einen DNS-Abgleich zu machen?


 
Ein ""Sniper""-Team, dass eine Zielperson in einem eingemauerten Gelände liquidiert, in dessen Nähe es keine höheren Gebäude gibt, kann auch eben noch den Arm ausstrecken und n Haar mitnehmen 
Aber genau das hat man mehr oder minder auch gemacht - mit den nötigen zusätzlichen Unterstützungmaßnahmen, die bei einem SEHR prestigeträchtigen Unternehmen gegen einen Gegner mit unbekannter Bewaffnung angebracht ist.


----------

